# Who was your car audio "mentor" ?



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

Did you have one?? I sure did... 

Jim Herbert, from the now car audio defunct Speaker Shop in Buffalo(Amherst) NY... They never got big, one garage bay and that was it... I worked off from a garbage cane with a piece of MDF on top outside... lol... They were the "home cookin" of audio during that time.. People would go places, get a **** install, and then finally come to us to make it right... OR, if they were smart, they came to us first.. 

I worked for him for 6 months and learned the bulk of what I know then... 

This is a man who figured out a way to put 4- 15's and 6- 12's in a Suzuki Samurai, back in the late 80's... The "later" years he went total SQ... it's been a few years now since he stopped installing..

* I guess I should site all fo the car audio mags i've gotten over the years (STACKS OF THEM) and all my peeps here to, this is the first car audio related site i've ever frequented in all of my years.. *


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

Most of the local guys I know were the ones that I really learned a lot from. Jntar (Justin), Mir, Doug, Cliff, Eric, Joseph, Nick, and some others. I knew the basics before, just from reading and my own trial and error but I really learned the practical application stuff from them. I don't claim to know everything but I feel like the amount I know now I couldn't have even imagined 2 years ago. The other mentors that I had were caraudio.com/forum and DIYMA


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

a guy I worked with helped me with some of my first setups. he got me pointed in the right direction. when I decided to get serious about sq, andy jones taught me a LOT. i've learned a ton from him and other members of team Schil Acoustics. they are all great guys and are all very knowledgeable.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

I would say the reason I got into audio was the speakers my mom got from dad in their divorce when I was like 3 years old. Dad had these Avid home speakers that were the biggest things I'd ever seen. They were a 3 way with either 10's or 12's in them and then had tone adjusters mounted under the speaker covers too. I hooked them up to a JVC receiver I saved up for and thought it was the most bad ass thing in existence.


----------



## Abaddon (Aug 28, 2007)

werewolf, npdang, and thehatedguy(s)


----------



## Mooble (Oct 21, 2007)

Mentor? I didn't have no stinkin' mentor. That's why my install looks like dis meng!










I guess I learned the most from Car Stereo Review and Car Audio. Everything else was pretty much learned from trial and error.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

there's a member of this forum known as "ctl46" that told me a few years ago that if i paid worst buy to run my new rca cables and other misc stuff he'd lose all respect for me. we met back when we were both very active members on sounddomain. while he was the one that gave me the push i needed to learn how to DIY i'm now trying to convert him to the dark side of going active and have been unsuccessful for over a year now. guess the tables have turnedsomeone offer him a deal on a 3-way active headunit he can't pass up!


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

I've really just started learning more about car audio over the last 2 years or so but about 8 years ago a friend of mine in colorado had 4 round kicker solobarics in 1ft. sealed enclosures, a kenwood deck, and underneath that was a kenwood digital eq in a cavalier. I don't remember any of the other gear he had but til this day it is one of the loudest/cleanest cars I've heard. I'm still trying to mimic the sound quality to loudness ratio he had w/ no success.


----------



## placenta (Feb 2, 2008)

I learned most of my stuff on elitecaraudio in 2001-2003. The only guy that stands out is Leon (Dingaling), and I met him in person 2-3 times to do auditions. Just watching him work when tuning a system was like magic. He'd instantly find my system flaws, whereas I had no idea.


----------



## txbonds (Mar 10, 2008)

beerdrnkr said:


> I've really just started learning more about car audio over the last 2 years or so but about 8 years ago a friend of mine in colorado had 4 round kicker solobarics in 1ft. sealed enclosures, a kenwood deck, and underneath that was a kenwood digital eq in a cavalier. I don't remember any of the other gear he had but til this day it is one of the loudest/cleanest cars I've heard. I'm still trying to mimic the sound quality to loudness ratio he had w/ no success.


Those were the days. I remember building a single 8" solobaric box. I think it was in the early 90's, and was an isobaric design with slot loaded port, plexiglass window to view speaker front, and I built it out of that joined pine board you can buy at the hardware store for furniture/table tops. Coated it with light stain and varnish, and while it may have looked a little out of place from the traditional car project, it sure was pretty and hit extremely hard with minimal power.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

When I first started out a friend of mine helped me install some subs and an amp. From there he taught me how to install a h/u and that's where it ended. I started reading a lot of tutorials and just went from there. A lot of things have been trial and error, too. 

SD helped alot when I first got started. Then ca helped me learn about box building. After I joined up here I got hooked on wanting to go active and with the help of members here I was able to piece together some setups. Then I met with the Schil Acoustics guys in my area last year at Kirk's BBQ and things took off. I realized what a good system can sound like. Then I hit up the World Finals in Nashville a month or so later and met up with Jonathan (thumper) and Andy. Since then I've been able to bounce ideas off them both and trust the advice. Same goes for the Schil guys. David Hogan's always been helpful when I have a question. 

Next weekend there's gonna be some guys at my house helping me completely redo my install. Hopefully I'll pick up some new things then. It's hard to learn things reading. I'm a hands-on guy. 

So, in short, I have a lot of contacts now after getting to a couple GTG's and comps. I can pretty much get an answer out of any of the local guys and I really appreciate that.


----------



## 86mr2 (Apr 29, 2005)

The guys on this site. Dang opened my eyes to the whole idea of using quality home drivers instead of buying overpriced autosound sets. Most local installers I find are about as bright as the guys on that Unique Whips load of crap and are driven by the same bling-bling aesthetic.


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

bikinpunk said:


> When I first started out a friend of mine helped me install some subs and an amp. From there he taught me how to install a h/u and that's where it ended. I started reading a lot of tutorials and just went from there. A lot of things have been trial and error, too.
> 
> SD helped alot when I first got started. Then ca helped me learn about box building. After I joined up here I got hooked on wanting to go active and with the help of members here I was able to piece together some setups. Then I met with the Schil Acoustics guys in my area last year at Kirk's BBQ and things took off. I realized what a good system can sound like. Then I hit up the World Finals in Nashville a month or so later and met up with Jonathan (thumper) and Andy. Since then I've been able to bounce ideas off them both and trust the advice. Same goes for the Schil guys. David Hogan's always been helpful when I have a question.
> 
> ...


oh yeah, that's next weekend... 

btw, I'm psyched and skurred all at the same time. It's gonna be intense.  :blush:


----------



## DS-21 (Apr 16, 2005)

A nonexhaustive list, though I've only met a few of these people in person:
Bill Burton
My high school sweetheart's dad.
The "ABX people:" Arny Krueger, et al.
Ken Kantor
Manville Smith
Gordon Waters
Mark Seaton
Phil Bunch


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Thumper26 said:


> oh yeah, that's next weekend...
> 
> btw, I'm psyched and skurred all at the same time. It's gonna be intense.  :blush:


Me, too. on all accounts.


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> Then I hit up the World Finals in Nashville a month or so later and met up with Jonathan (thumper) and Andy.


You also met me there.
Why don't you mention me.
LOL. j/k.
The guy that got me into SQ was Alex Mendoza.
He's a USACi champ and works and lives close to me.
My "mentors" for this past year that I really got the SQ bug hard? Scott Buwalda, Dave Brooks, Andy Jones, a lot of your guys from this forum, all the guys from Team Hybrids.

Jorge.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Back in the early-mid 90's in Charlotte, NC is where I did the bulk of my learning. I was lucky to have great IASCA competitors there to school me on SQ > SPL when I was still at a young age. The top 2 that come to mind are Scott Cureton and Jim (I can't remember his last name for the LIFE of me.  ) Both great guys and taught me the basics of a clean install, taking your time, and making sure that you paid more attention to how the gear is installed rather than what gear is installed.

Zach


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I'm from the area, and know or know of all of the guys around here that are or were into that sort of thing. You probably stopped by Car Audio Masters once or twice too.



Boostedrex said:


> Back in the early-mid 90's in Charlotte, NC is where I did the bulk of my learning. I was lucky to have great IASCA competitors there to school me on SQ > SPL when I was still at a young age. The top 2 that come to mind are Scott Cureton and Jim (I can't remember his last name for the LIFE of me.  ) Both great guys and taught me the basics of a clean install, taking your time, and making sure that you paid more attention to how the gear is installed rather than what gear is installed.
> 
> Zach


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

My list would be something like this-

Eric and Matt from ID.
Dell Helmer (formerly of ID and Bel Canto)
"Stepdad" Steve Cornell
Dr. Buwalda

And my good friend David Wall with whom I built my first set of fiberglass kickpanels back in 1993 with...after watching a NAME video.


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

I am pretty much self taught, most of what I know I learned myself. But if I had to mention someone it would be Doitor from this forum, he has been a great deal of help to me. See Doitor? Someone mentioned you here. 

Gracias Dr. Jorge!

I would also have to add Scott Buwalda, he has been super patient answering all of my questions before I got my Legatias.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

thehatedguy said:


> And my good friend David Wall with whom I built my first set of fiberglass kickpanels back in 1993 with...after watching a NAME video.


I have the whole set in a box "somewhere".... lol.... 

Between NAME, Mobile Dynamics and my mentor Jim, I had a good start, to bad I didn't feel like being squished into a trunk the rest of my life, I took my "electronics" career a different direction, now, working in the R&D feild..


----------



## MikeTheRed (Feb 21, 2008)

My older brother Keith got me started. He's 9 years older than me, so when he was in high school and college, I wanted to be like him. I can't count how many car audio installs he's done and helped friends do. My first car was an old '83 pickup I bought from him, and he left some old MB Quart components in the doors for me. From that point, I was hooked.

My first system was shameful enough that I wouldn't even call it a system. My head unit was a Pioneer, and I had no amps, a pair of Pioneer 4" door speakers and a pair of Pyramid (yikes) 4x10's for the rear deck. It was alright as long as you didn't plan on actually listening to anything.

When I finally got some money saved up to where I was thinking about getting a "real" system, my brother came to the rescue. He sold me an Alpine V12 Expert amp, a pair of Eclipse 5.25's, a pair of Boston Acoustics 6x9's, and two Infinity Kappa 10" subs in boxes for $300, as well as all the power/ground wiring, distribution blocks, and a pair of Stinger RCAs. I kept the Pioneer head unit, and he helped me with the install. Since then I've been slowly trying to upgrade a little at a time.

Another mentor of mine is a guy named Steve Ryan. I don't know if any of you have heard of him, but he used to do car audio work back in the '80s, and his advice and anecdotes have been both helpful and amusing. One thing he told me that I took to heart: "You just hit on the biggest problem with car audio: it's never good enough. That's why I am very reluctant to put something in my car now. I know how that stuff goes. First, it will be just some amps and nicer speakers. Then I will decide I need a better deck. Then it will be a pre-amp. That's too much money anymore." So, I'm trying to keep myself balanced to the point where I can get a good sounding setup (to me) and then hopefully get myself to say, "Enough is enough." But, we'll see. 

Lastly (but not leastly, of course), npdang and the DIYMA board have been a huge help as well. Thanks to everyone who has helped me with advice or sold me equipment (sometimes at a discount so I could afford it :blush. You guys are great!


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

I'd have to say Matt Borgardt & Eric Stevens @ ID.

Before them, I didn't know what a soundstage was and what T-corr could really do. 

They've ultimately led me into the world of active diy sq...


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Any of the REALLY old guys will know mine. He was really active back in the day during the transition from CAN II to IASCA and was on the original board and IIRC he helped write the original rule book. 

Terry SooHoo. I worked for him at Paradyme in Sacramento, CA for a number of years. He taught me a whole slew of stuff back then that I see people bring up now as "a new discovery". And talk about an ear for phase problems, holy crap. I remember one car I thought was good to go. I had him listen to it and about 1 minute later he hops out and tells me the right rear speaker was out of phase. Swapped the polarity and BAM!, that car was dialed. 

He also taught me how to shift the image with eq since TA wasn't nearly as prevalent as it is now.


----------



## placenta (Feb 2, 2008)

MikeTheRed said:


> "You just hit on the biggest problem with car audio: it's never good enough. That's why I am very reluctant to put something in my car now. I know how that stuff goes. First, it will be just some amps and nicer speakers. Then I will decide I need a better deck. Then it will be a pre-amp. That's too much money anymore."


He's a genius. I would be rich now if I haven't swapped out my stock deck in my WRX.


----------



## mavster (Dec 13, 2007)

My Mentor has to be Parag/Nismos14...

He has taught me more about car audio than I could ever learn by myself....


----------



## W8 a minute (Aug 16, 2007)

Mark Fukuda. 

I never worked with him but when I got a good look at his blazer around 1991-92 I realized I really NEEDED to step up my game. I still use that vehicle as a benchmark for other installs.

http://audioforum.termpro.com/ubb/ultimatebb.php?/ubb/get_topic/f/38/t/023249.html

There was another guy, I'll just call him Greg. About the same time our store owner hired this guy from Cali. He was supposed to be great. And he was. At the time we thought color matched carpeting was high end. This guy brought fiberglass, plexi glass, vinyl and tweed. He taught my how important a PLAN was to an install. He really taught me what proper fit and finish was to a show install. With his help I went from the guy who could slam alarms and simple rectangular boxes to the guy people turned to when they wanted 6k worth of equipment to "disappear" into a Jag or Porsche and look like it belonged there. He was the the plexi, mirrors, and neon guy and I was the stealth installer at the shop. Unfortunately his drug habit did him in. He went from a star to the guy you would find sleeping in his car before the shop opened, homeless, still coming down from what ever drugs he ingested the night before. He eventually ended up pawning a lot of his tools, lost his show car to a known drug dealer, and then disappeared. I hope he got help.


----------



## kidwolf909 (Jan 15, 2008)

Haha, mine was tcguy85 pretty much 

He turned me away from thinking of going to Circuit City for an install of Polk db's for wayyyy too much $$$ and now I love my system and I'm obsessed with car audio!

Thanks man!


----------



## dingaling (Apr 14, 2005)

placenta said:


> I learned most of my stuff on elitecaraudio in 2001-2003. The only guy that stands out is Leon (Dingaling), and I met him in person 2-3 times to do auditions. Just watching him work when tuning a system was like magic. He'd instantly find my system flaws, whereas I had no idea.



thx for the kind words !

when i was starting out, i have to say Matt B. of ID and the crew at Arc Audio helped me learn a lot.


----------



## xclusiv3 (Jun 18, 2008)

i dont know if youve heard of southeast spl but my little system grew and grew b/c of them introducing me to the crazy shows


----------



## It_Hertz (Mar 4, 2008)

I don't know if I can name all of them, I never actaully worked with any of them but through the years of competition and see what was done by each of them over the years drove me to learn more and learn more...

Harry Kimura, Eric Stevens, Matt Bogart, Richard Clark, David Navone, Gary Biggs, Mark Eldridge, Scott Buwalda.... too many more to think of but there are many. I think for soem of us loder guys it was not just one or two people who may have mentored us, it was the industry as a whole because there was so much driving us back then. Trying to build the next best thing with the next "Original Ideas".


----------



## wheelieking71 (Dec 20, 2006)

i dont think i have a mentor, but definately a couple defining expiriences. waay back when, when i was in high school i used to frequent PJs auto sound in erie PA alot. of course i was a punk kid who cared about nothing but bass and VOLUME. died in the wool headbanger! (still am) there was a guy who worked there at the time named Dave. i asked hime one day what the ultimate speaker i could get to run of my coustic 360 would be. of course i was talkin subs, and he knew it, and replied "mbquart components". when i looked at him like ya right, he said "thats where the music is at man!" i argued and he finally said c'mon, and took me out back and gave me a demo in a late 80s t-bird. it was bon-jovi, and it sounded better than i had ever heard it. i was hooked. then i had my first home hi-fi expirience. it was at Custom Audio also in erie. at thier first lacation at greenway. there was a black guy there who was trying to explain imageing to me. and i was like ya-right. so he gave me a demo. ill never forget the equipment. it was a pair of paradigm towers, a rotel amp, adcom preamp, and sony ES cd player. he fired up something very well recorded, and stood between the towers pointing at the imaginary locale of where each instrument was at. and he was dead on. i was blown away. i have yet to expirience that in an auto. then just to show off the rotel amp he unplugged it and it kept on playing for about 30 seconds. that just baffled my mind. after those two moments a read every magazine i could get ahold of for about 5 years. now if i could just remember half of what i knew LOL. all my fab skills have come from the internet. mostly here. you guys are great. its awsome that you guys take the effort to take pics when your in the middle of a project, then take the time to post threads about your projects. very inspiring! if it werent for reading all those threads my stuff would never get done.


----------



## kimokalihi (May 27, 2007)

No mentor. Started off with a sub and ****ty speakers, found ECA. Somehow from there I found this place. That's where I learned EVERYTHING I know. Which isn't a lot but enough to get me by. 




> This is a man who figured out a way to put 4- 15's and 6- 12's in a Suzuki Samurai, back in the late 80's...


 That is just ridiculous lol.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

kimokalihi said:


> No mentor. Started off with a sub and ****ty speakers, found ECA. Somehow from there I found this place. That's where I learned EVERYTHING I know. Which isn't a lot but enough to get me by.
> 
> 
> That is just ridiculous lol.


I'm glad this post has made it so far, it's interesting remembering your roots isn't it...!! 


Yeah, If only I had somehow made copies of the pics... 4-15 in cone to magnet isobaric, and 6-12's in a > shaped wall right above that.. like 8 or 10 225HCCAs...lol..


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

My buddy Kenny from highschool, Chris Kill, Chris that used to work for pre-buy-out PPI cannot remember his last name. Looked up to many of the old school guys from the late 80's and 90's. 

Learned alot from the internet.


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

Luckily my Mentor was my best friend in high school. 

He was a computer and electronic geek and that helped BIG TIME when we both got into the audio scene.

The first few years were simply trial and error and visiting shops....and of course *EVERY magazine I could get ahold of*....and I still have to this day sealed in protective bags and stored in magazine boxes.

Honestly I learned more from the magazines and more recently in the past 8 years on the internet just due to the fact we have access to people we'd never run across in our daily lives.....and thats why I love the internet.

I ALWAYS consulted with my best friend Nelson when I had a question....he just had a knack for the most advanced subjects...and this stuff just came second nature to him.....except for the fabrication skills....I learned that with the help of videos.....magazine articles and doing several systems for local shops over the years.

And of course I always had a few autobody guys around me which is handy when learning fabrication.


----------



## Scott Buwalda (Apr 7, 2006)

My mentors:

Manville Smith
Dwayne Blackwood (although he probably doesn't realize it)
Don Vertrees
Hector Yanez
Dale Fontenot

Mentors I've never met:

Sigfried Linkwitz
Rod Elliott

Others that have shaped my car audio 'life' (not necessarily mentors but definetely comrades):

Steve Turrisi
Uncle Larry Chijner
Keith Lehmann
Lou Proni
Kevin Campbell
Todd Goodnight
Jeff Scott
Dave Brooks

Thanks to those that mentioned me...it really means a lot!!

Scott


----------



## psycle_1 (Aug 4, 2005)

My list:
Scott Buwalda - not only because I'm on Team Hybrids, but he is one of the nicest competitors I've ever met. Invited (dragged) me to listen to his car at the 1998 IASCA World Finals when I just a spectator at that time.

Tim Rudisill - former IASCA install judge and installer. He built and helped tune my first competition car.

Joe Zelano - overall super nice guy. Always willing to help someone out.

Manville Smith and Keith Lehmann - for what they've contributed to this industry as vendors.


----------



## garvinzoom (Mar 23, 2008)

The people on this site. Everybody I know that has went aftermarket never went for anything other than making the windows shake. Before I found this site I was going to install an amp and my subs and be done. That would have saved me some money though....


----------



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

"DR" Scott Buwalda, This Guy is The Greatest. just like Ali... He sets the Benchmark to me as a role model, and someone to look up to. He has helped me, and guided me more than I would ever be able to express in words... Thanks man!

Dave "Biggie D" Brooks, ths guy has been a great help/friend to me, has anwsered countless emails, and helped me with Countless things, and I have never even met him in person!!! Although he is 1200 miles away from me, I feel that he is a great friend to me, and would do anything for me almost at the drop of a Hat!

I can honestly say that all of the "Team Hybrids" Guys have helped me in one way, or another, those guys are the best!


Also there was one Man that owned a shop near me, Ralph Benedetti, many of the longtime Iasca competitors would know him. when I was a lot younger I used to go to his shop, listen to some of the their comp cars, although then I was not sure what I was listening for then, LOL.. I seen him Chase lots of people of of his store, the kind of people that say they could get a 1200 watt amp for 149 dollars, so why is this 100 watt one $1200, LOL... He would get pissed offand kick them out, lol.. I did not know how he ever stayed opened but he managed to do pretty well. but for some reason he took well to me. anyhow they had an 87 buick gn, it had ID horns, an 2 15 inch nightstalkers, man that thing sounded sweet! and I remember they had the blue s10 at the big show in toronto. he let a friend and I in behind the ropes, man after that, I was hooked!


----------



## 6APPEAL (Apr 5, 2007)

The best mentor I've had in car audio has been Ray Rayfield, the owner of TIPS & Linear Power. I got to know Ray some 20 years ago, back when he was working for Linear and Kicker. I've learned a ton from him over the years. Even though he has been out of the competition circuit for years he still has a very keen ear, so I tend to seek out his opinion when I build systems.

In the past I've also been mentored by several fellow competitors, most of their names have been forgotten. But most of them are from the first years of IASCA. Can't forget about some of those guys from my bass head days of USAC either.

There are some friends of mine, who I guess you could say we've mentored each other over the years. We've bounced ideas, designs, concepts and systems off each other for years. Kind of a continuing process.

Lastly, but certainly not least, is this board. I don't post much, but get very interested in reading. It's always a learning process.
John


----------



## Biowaste (Apr 25, 2008)

I used to frequent an internet chat channel called #car_audio on the Undernet chat network (mIRC).

I learned quite a bit from the guys in that channel. Plus it opened me up to many new brands and many new ideas. This was back when someone said JL, that someone SURELY forgot the "B" in JBL, since JBL was the only brand that I saw like that in Crutchfield catalogs. 

I'd definately consider those guys my mentors, as funny as that sounds.

-Bio


----------



## mvw2 (Oct 2, 2005)

Peter_Euro because he's been very helpful to me in the past and he has a lovable personality. 

And Ben Milne because he's a damn good business man. Not many people can take a company everyone loves to hate and keep it afloat and thriving.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

It_Hertz said:


> I don't know if I can name all of them, I never actaully worked with any of them but through the years of competition and see what was done by each of them over the years drove me to learn more and learn more...
> 
> Harry Kimura, Eric Stevens, Matt Bogart, Richard Clark, David Navone, Gary Biggs, Mark Eldridge, Scott Buwalda.... too many more to think of but there are many. I think for soem of us loder guys it was not just one or two people who may have mentored us, it was the industry as a whole because there was so much driving us back then. Trying to build the next best thing with the next "Original Ideas".


Wow where to start?

Peter Mitchell reviewed a bandpass sub in Car Audio and Electronics from MTX in the early 90s, and that got me curious to figure out how it works.
Reverse-engineering the bandpass box led me to look up Earl Geddes work in the AES.
A few months later I stumbled across a write-up of the Richard Clark Grand National in CA&E again, and that was just fascinating.
Build my first pair of horns in the early 90s, because I was too cheap to buy Image Dynamics. That taught me a lot.

In the late 90s I heard Harry Kimura's Acura, and it basically changed my life. Thank you Eric Holdaway!
http://www.usdaudio.com/sw/cars/acura/

By 2000 I'd made half a dozen, studying a ton about horn contours online.
Eventually I purchased Image Dynamics horns... only to find my "clones" sounded better! WTF amirite?

In 2001 I began learning everything I could about Tom Danley's Unity horn.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/constantpressure/1371096992/

In 2004 I met Geddes in person at the RMAF. Here's a review (not mine.)
http://forums.focaljet.com/ice-car-entertainment/483957-audio-observations-dr-earl-geddes.html

In 2006 I built my own Unity horn for my Honda Accord.
http://www.audiogroupforum.com/csforum/showthread.php?t=62789

In 2008 I bought Earl Geddes flagship speakers.
http://www.gedlee.com/downloads/Cum laude.pdf

In 2008 I took another crack at a Unity horn in the car.
http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=117537

In between I built a lot of bandpass subs, a few ported boxes, messed around with line arrays and figured out that they're useless at home or in the car, and learned a lot about measuring loudspeakers.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

I tought myself as far as ohms and terms and the like. As far as custom installation goes, fiberglass tips, how to's, by a friend named Greg from Autographics in Lafayette, Indiana.


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

Kevin Campbell was my first ever contact in the competition side of car audio. He and I spent hours talking about what it would take to step up from the basics. I definitely credit him with the intial contracting of the High End Car Audio bug. Around that time I also met Bob Morrow through Kevin, another great guy that knows what it takes to take it to the next level. 

In my talks with Kevin he recommended I talk to Scott Buwalda, which is where my life in IASCA started. I owe Scott B quite a bit. Scott and I spent quite a few phone conversations, emails, and face to faces on what it would take to do well in IASCA. In fact minus install, Scott was directly responsible for my podium finish at my first ISACA Finals. Hanging out with him at shows and his house was a great honor and I am proud to still call him a mentor! Thanks Scott!!

My second sponsor for car audio was Arc Audio. Arc Audio is a family that I proud to be a part of. Through Arc I was able to meet Fred Lynch. I can say that my life is different now that I know this guy. Fred has been a great friend to me over the past few years!! Thanks Fred!

For the install side I owe major props to Dave Brooks. This guy stood by me through thick and thin, for so long. Anytime I did not understand something fully or I needed help Dave was always there for me. Not only is he a car audio mentor he is a mentor in life. Thanks Dave!!

In 2006 I met Steven Head through Jorhito Consealas Gonzales, this was definitely a turning point in life. Through Steve I believe that I have come into a different chapter in my life. Steve has been instrumental in my skills being brought to an even higher level. The attention and care that he has shown the Audionutz has been great as well. I am lucky to be under his tutelage.

Over the years I can say that I owe quite a few a debt of gratitude. The guys that definitely deserve acknowledgment are Jeff Smith, Ron Buffington, Emilios Mandilious, John Yi, Bob Rugani, Dave Mackinion, Dave Navone, and Don Amann. Each of you guys rock, thank you!!


----------



## 89grand (Nov 23, 2006)

No one in particular, I've always just been fascinated with audio equipment...but listening to Richard Clark's Grand Nation was unbelievable, the best car audio system I've ever heard to date.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

I've honestly learned everything I know from reading forums. Sounddomain back in the day, and this forum in the last few years. Theres a wealth of info available on pretty much every installation aspect. I've never paid to have any audio components installed in my vehicles. After figuring out a multimeter years ago and installing a head unit the "hard way", there was no looking back.


----------



## SQCherokee (Mar 5, 2008)

I have had 3 sales guys over the years at Stereo West in Omaha that taught me alot. Rod Hash, Ryan Dicknite, and Jerry Johnson.

Mark Eldridge was also nice enough to listen to my car and USACI finals and gave me some pointers...made me realize my car didn't sound as good as I thought it did. But he was extremly nice.

The cars that made me transform from square box and amp laying on the floor were:

"The Bucket" Stereowest show car
Scott Buwaldas old 240
Frank Rogeaus honda
Mickey Brones Eclipse (except he was a dick when I met him)


----------



## dvflyer (May 11, 2007)

When I first got into a little higher end (read - taking out my home stereo cabinet speakers from the back of my Celica) my sister's old boyfriend, Rick Frame, introduced me to "front stage with rear fill". At the time, he was working on putting horns in his car, and if I recall correctly, had a car in Car Audio magazine.

Wonder if he's still around.......


----------



## less (Nov 30, 2006)

Well - I need to acknowledge a couple people here and am very glad someone made this post! 

The first order of business for me though, is a nod and a wink to my uncle who 30 years ago told me that I was wasting my time with my interest in electronics and high end audio... that it was something I would grow tired of quickly... Well, Uncle Cliff got a look at my car recently and then a listen. He is a great guy and had my best interest at heart, but I still had to let him know that he missed the mark (except maybe about the waste of time thing lol!).

Phil Holzschuh a former rocket scientist (it really is rocket science!) got me interested in all this back in the 60's when he helped me build a stereo system that played through a flashlight for a science project (sadly it shorted out and shocked the hell out of me when I displayed it for the class but it was really pretty cool until it wasnt!)

In the 70's Mark, the owner of Mark 1 Audio was another guy that was too kind to be in business and he wasted countless hours educating me on why I kept toasting ADS tweeters and other finer points of musical appreciation.

1990s to present - God Bless the Internet! You can learn a lot on the net... and some of it might even be true!!

Lastly, despite that we have never met, Steve Head has helped me a lot in the last year and a half. A great guy, he's taken a lot of time to steer me in the right direction and given his recent results and the way my system is starting to sound... I don't think GURU status is out of the question... but, you do have to learn a new language to communicate with ol' Fazzah.

A lot of people here have shared pearls of wisdom and I am very grateful for the good advice I've gotten here and at other forums. I love you all - but my wallet hates you.

Less


----------



## norcalsfinest (Aug 30, 2008)

My first "teacher" was Ron Ramelo at Circuit City. Taught me the basics, headunits installs, running wire, proper techniques, alarms, etc. While he wasn't so much into the music side of things, he was a very meticulous installer.

It wasn't until I met Roberto, another installer, that I started to get into the SQ game. He drove a 99 Tacoma extended cab with an Eclipse 8053 for source, Polk SR6500's active up front on an Alpine v12 MRV-F545, and two JL 10w6v2's sealed off of an Alpine v12 MRD-M1005. The amp rack/sub enclosure was a single piece in lieu of the backseat, and the truck sounded great. His truck has remained my SQ bench mark, even though it's been surpassed, i still strive to make every install sound as good as his truck

I then met Anthony who ran an 8053, an IDQ12, Seas Lotus Reference comps, and Butler tube drivers. Not the greatest installer, but a nice system nonetheless


----------



## FbodyAudio (Nov 26, 2008)

the first mentor for me would be Mark Miller, owner of Westminster Speed & Sound in MD. 

When I was barely 20, I stopped by his shop looking for some replacement 4" coax speakers for my car. I was ready to step up from the offerings at wal-mart and such.

Mark introduced himself to me, I told him I what I was looking for. He demo'ed a pair of $200 mb quart speakers, but I settled for a $99 pair of Eclipse coaxes. I also walked out with a pair of Eclipse 6x9's. While leaving, I thought to myself, who would spend $200 on speakers like that ?.... Within 6 months, I went back and bought them. I was hooked. 

Over 10 years later, Mark and I are still good friends. I even worked for him in his shop for a couple years. And to say the least, I have spent much, much more then $200 in his shop over these past 10 years.

I also need to give props to Jesse from Focal and Chris from Audiocontrol. They were the first industry people to really help me out my first year competing.


----------



## clbolt (Jan 9, 2008)

Hmmm... 1979, Corpus Christi, TX. I was 14 years old, and a buddy named Ronnie Auld worked at a car stereo store doing installs. I used to hang outside the bays watching him work his magic. I still remember him modding the dash in a Porsche 928. Watching him convinced me that dismantling a car interior is no big deal, and cutting, drilling, and fabricating is all part of the game. He also taught me not to let owners of new Porsches walk into the bay while you're cutting.


----------



## tomtomjr (Apr 24, 2008)

OMB - "Old Man Bill" in the Dallas DFW area.
Most of anyone in the DFW area in the 80's and 90's that had anything to do with car audio business knew OMB. Mainly as a box builder, but also bought and sold car audio. Lots of it. 
I don't know if I would say he was a "mentor". But a good friend that did a lot for me in car audio. Did a lot for others in the local car audio shops too. Got a lot of installers their start in car audio. <Stereo Dallas, Luthers, Lesters, Dalworth, Custom Stereo, ect.> 
If anyone remembers OMB, I talked to him in 06 and he had just turned 94 then.


----------



## littled (Feb 12, 2008)

My mentor is Jeff Smith. Just a great guy all around!


----------



## bose301s (Dec 8, 2008)

I would have to say Nick Lemons, Jacob Fuller and Don aka. 6spdcoupe have been pretty big mentors to me now. JimJ has also been a good mentor.


----------



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

I have learned the most over the years from Dan Wiggins.


----------



## Mack (Jul 27, 2007)

There is a small TV, electronic repair, Home Theater, and car audio shop near me when I lived near my parents. I went there a few years after my first real install at another local shop. The kid there wanted me to hear his (2) Kove Armageddons in his Saturn. He played Five For Fighting's "Superman". Sure, they were loud as all getout when the bassline hit, but the intro to the song was clear, loud and sounded better than anything I ever heard, and transferred me from a wannbe basshead, to a wannebe SQ guy.

btw, nobody has touched my car since the first install....


----------



## whatzzap (Jun 16, 2006)

Eng promised me that he will buy me eggrolls if i put him as my mentor, so MASTER ENGGGGGGG IS MY MENTOR ehhehehe. Hehehe for real he is my mentor, still remember 1st time met him i brought a bunch of junk in my trunk thinkin of doin budget install. Heard his car and it changed everything, 3 years later few thousand dollars spended on various system, DAMM YOU ENGGGGGGG


----------



## nickpapa (Oct 21, 2008)

my brother


----------



## Coheednme13 (May 10, 2008)

Mr. Marv is deffinitely my "mentor" contacted him about building a little box and then the next thing I know I'm going active buying bigger and biggers subs without even installing buying more and more speakers. He answers all my calls which are a lot since I'm bored a lot and he is always nice. Taught me alot about SQ. He always talks about K.I.S.S. and wants me to enjoy my system and stop worrying so much about what is "the best" or whats hot and new.

Dave Brooks is my install "mentor" met him at a show and said "hey you should teach me how to fiberglass" jokingly and he said so what are you doing this weekend. It is a 4 hour trip but I go to him for install experience. He is awesome and welcomes me to his house whenever he has time to teach me. Really great guy 

I owe a lot to these guys who give up their time for a stranger 

thanks guys


----------



## audiobill5 (Oct 14, 2008)

I sold and installed car audio for years and then started reading and doing like David Navone and Richard Clark did/ do now.

Much improvement since then!

After that was when I bought my 1st M-88 Premier set-up!

4v out @ 4 ohms from the RCA s!!


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

I didn't really have a mentor. There were two guys in my little town that had real nice store installed systems when I was like 12. I looked up to both of them and tried to befriend them best I could, they were 5 years older at least... I asked them questions for a couple of years... then my sister got her first car, and I have been doing it myself for the 26 years since. 

Until I found this forum the only place I could ever find any information was magazines... or books... Loudspeaker Cookbook FTW!


----------



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

sundownz said:


> I have learned the most over the years from Dan Wiggins.


Almost forgot to mention... Nick Lemons from Stereo Integrity really got me into car audio in detail. Before that I was just into a bit of boom


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

I'm happy to see this thread making a comeback..


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

whatzzap said:


> Eng promised me that he will buy me eggrolls if i put him as my mentor, so MASTER ENGGGGGGG IS MY MENTOR ehhehehe. Hehehe for real he is my mentor, still remember 1st time met him i brought a bunch of junk in my trunk thinkin of doin budget install. Heard his car and it changed everything, 3 years later few thousand dollars spended on various system, DAMM YOU ENGGGGGGG


Eng (dual700) is my mentor as well; do I get egg rolls too?


----------



## filtor1 (Apr 24, 2008)

I never had a mentor. I have always been into it. Since 5th or 6th grade. I used to have my mom take me to car shows.


----------



## Turbosixpiston (Feb 24, 2008)

No mentor in particular. Just about everything I know had been from reading, implimenting, and testing. I was first turned on to the DIY method by Ash at http://www.clubknowledge.com/Car_Audio_FAQ/forum/. Several members of that forum have given me answers that can only come from experience. I eventually saw a link to this website and took a peak, ended up only reading for a year and only registering recently. 

The willingness of everybody on these two boards to come together and discuss the science behind everything, providing hard numbers, graphs, equations, etc., that not only explain why but prove that something you've believed for so long is actually false, is what really sets these communities apart from anywhere else. 

Staying away from the subjective, that's what it's all about. My only regret is that I had not found these two sites before I did.


----------



## darcness (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm part of the no mentor crowd.

I started from the first time I could legally drive a vehicle. Started out small, with tape decks and the like. Learned how to wire stuff up, how speakers worked, and what exactly was involved with basic car audio stuff.

Over the years I experimented and learned more along the way. Soon I was into changing speakers, adding subwoofers, amplifiers and all that jazz. Only then did I really get into the fine details really. Learning about ohm loads, series/parallel wiring, signal chain, etc. I had a pretty good understanding of how everything worked, but still didn't grasp enough of the specifics. 

In the past few years I've really focused on tangible stuff. Mostly the kind of stuff that gets discussed here on DIY. For instance, signal processing, myths/truths, active tuning, and many other finer things in the audio world. I've also been trying to wrap my head around some of these topics that go beyond what I really know here on DIY. Stuff like speaker specifications and how they relate to real world application. 

I really wish I would have had a mentor for all this. I've made some stupid mistake and nearly burned my cars down to the ground from doing things the wrong way. In the end though, all that trial and error made me a better installer. 

I'm now at the point that I can really feel comfortable pulling apart a brand new vehicle (like my GTI) and installing my CarPC without fear of screwing something up. For now, I'm still learning, but I definitely understand much more than I did some years ago.


----------



## pyropoptrt (Jun 11, 2006)

I would have to say that my dad first got me into car audio when I helped him install a cd player into my mom's car. After that I was hooked always reading crutchfield. My biggest mentors that have helped push me are Matt Hall, Steven Head, Fred Lynch, and Rick Sellers.


----------



## chijioke penny (Mar 22, 2007)

Growing up in the 80's-90's, it was about being loud and having hard hitting BASS...Actually, some of my mentors where shop's in and around Oak Cliff (Dallas,Tx) like Thumpers, Autosound, Dalworth, Woody's, Lesters, Audiotunes, Joseph's Electronics and others..... they did a lot of the installs for the local drug dealers (who had the money for the really nice Zapco, Rockfords,PPI,lanzar, Rodek,Autotek,linear power,MTX eqpt.) which was really expensive!!!!! I remember (in the early 90's) one of my Homies had an 1980 something Grand Prix with six kicker 18"s in a pac-man wall (couldn't have been enough air space now that I think about it ) running off three kenwood kac-1021's!!!!!!! It f'n pounded 

I've been in love with this hobby ever since I even remember my first system in car, my soph. yr in High school : two coustic 360 brgd on some 12" Fisher home speakers and a sherwood 240 running pioneer 2way 6.5 and 3way 6x9's, radio shack supertweeters


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

Too many to mention. A lot are ECA guys like Kev7909 or Audionutz who were always willing to help a n00b. 

The top challengers that forced me to re-think what I've been taught (ie learning), or true technical masters in this hobby that I learned the most from are abmolech and werewolf, no question. 

Lots of credit to npdang for helping me sever my attachment to my passive comp set. 

Lots of credit to durwood (and abmolech) for his relentless "die-stereo-die" research and support. I'm getting there. 

Lots of credit to Rudeboy who just don't like anything less than the right answer when it comes to doing up a car real dead like. And also for standing up the obnoxious marketing BS as well as the time and effort to do his testing.

Obviously, for me, it's a collective absorption of info that's gained by merging theory and practice. So, a HUGE amount of credit goes to anyone that has taken something that's not *supposed* to work, made it work, and then came back and shared that in the form of honest feedback to others. That's the true DIY spirit and that's what keeps me interested. I'm not one to just repeat what everyone else does just because....boring....


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

Mike Wells in england did my first simple instal.

he got it right.


----------



## darcness (Mar 13, 2008)

FoxPro5 said:


> Obviously, for me, it's a collective absorption of info that's gained by merging theory and practice. So, a HUGE amount of credit goes to anyone that has taken something that's not *supposed* to work, made it work, and then came back and shared that in the form of honest feedback to others. That's the true DIY spirit and that's what keeps me interested. I'm not one to just repeat what everyone else does just because....boring....


QFT my friend, QFT.


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)

Rob and Charlene at Sound Concepts in Belleville.


----------



## tomtomjr (Apr 24, 2008)

chijioke penny said:


> Growing up in the 80's-90's, it was about being loud and having hard hitting BASS...Actually, some of my mentors where shop's in and around Oak Cliff (Dallas,Tx) like Thumpers, Autosound, Dalworth, Woody's, Lesters, Audiotunes, Joseph's Electronics and others..... they did a lot of the installs for the local drug dealers (who had the money for the really nice Zapco, Rockfords,PPI,lanzar, Rodek,Autotek,linear power,MTX eqpt.) which was really expensive!!!!! I remember (in the early 90's) one of my Homies had an 1980 something Grand Prix with six kicker 18"s in a pac-man wall (couldn't have been enough air space now that I think about it ) running off three kenwood kac-1021's!!!!!!! It f'n pounded
> 
> I've been in love with this hobby ever since I even remember my first system in car, my soph. yr in High school : two coustic 360 brgd on some 12" Fisher home speakers and a sherwood 240 running pioneer 2way 6.5 and 3way 6x9's, radio shack supertweeters


I worked for a few of the South Dallas shops in the 90's. Lesters, Dalworth, ect. I had a blue VW bug back then. Who did the six 18's? Sounds like one we did at Lesters. Vaguely remember doing work on one with several Kenwood 1021's back then...


----------



## Attack eagle (Nov 18, 2006)

being too poor to afford good equipment and install taught me to install myself.
Shop owners of Hi-Fi Cruisin', Meridian MS and Music Systems, El Paso TX taught me a lot about tuning, installation theory, etc.


----------



## chijioke penny (Mar 22, 2007)

tomtomjr said:


> I worked for a few of the South Dallas shops in the 90's. Lesters, Dalworth, ect. I had a blue VW bug back then. Who did the six 18's? Sounds like one we did at Lesters. Vaguely remember doing work on one with several Kenwood 1021's back then...


I think know you then ...did you have the rockford sub's and (2) autotex mean machines on them??? I also, forgot to add cb shack to that list


----------



## BlueSQ (Mar 22, 2007)

My mentor? Deeeeeeeeez nutz!


----------



## tomtomjr (Apr 24, 2008)

chijioke penny said:


> I think know you then ...did you have the rockford sub's and (2) autotex mean machines on them??? I also, forgot to add cb shack to that list


 It was Autotek, but the Bass-Thrust series. 7600's . I ran Fosgate Subs for a short while. Here is a video of the bug. Still looking for pictures of it. See if you remember it. Was "it" back 15 years ago. Sure miss that car. OMB built about half, and I did the other half. See video below...

YouTube - 1970 VW BUG with 36 speakers Video from 1993
<br><br><br>


----------



## AceX (Dec 15, 2008)

The guys at my local shop have taught me alot.

As far as people in the industry, I'm grateful for Fred Lynch taking some time to sit down with me and talk me through SQ and demoing the ARC6000's for me. He also taught me about active crossover networks, tuning, and realistic expectations from my system.

Apart from Fred, the entire family at Arc Audio have been very kind, understanding, and informative and I feel honored to have been able to represent them.


----------



## chijioke penny (Mar 22, 2007)

tomtomjr said:


> It was Autotek, but the Bass-Thrust series. 7600's . I ran Fosgate Subs for a short while. Here is a video of the bug. Still looking for pictures of it. See if you remember it. Was "it" back 15 years ago. Sure miss that car. OMB built about half, and I did the other half. See video below...
> 
> YouTube - 1970 VW BUG with 36 speakers Video from 1993
> <br><br><br>


yep, I remember you (though, I was in high school) you where pretty cool and would let anyone seat in that car to listen!!!! and yes,they where the bass thrust 7600 (damn strong amp) would make your steering wheel jump  also, i think you had zapco processing right? WOW!!! that was you!!! small world and Old man bill was the man!!!!


----------



## chijioke penny (Mar 22, 2007)

yep, just watched the video and It was you!!!!


----------



## David_Edwards (Nov 12, 2008)

Scott Buwalda, Dave Brooks, Ramos, James Webster.....all of Team Hybrids


----------



## analytical (Dec 17, 2008)

me of course.


----------



## 14642 (May 19, 2008)

Floyd Toole


----------



## Turbosixpiston (Feb 24, 2008)

Andy Wehmeyer said:


> Floyd Toole


Just ordered Sound Reproduction: The Acoustics and Psychoacoustics of Loudspeakers and Rooms, along with 3 or 4 other interesting books. I'm definately looking forward to reading them all.


----------



## yeldak99 (Mar 5, 2008)

I had a neighbor that was a huge "basshead". He had a Merkur XR4Ti w/ 4 15w4's that he would play all hours of the night. He got me started with the basics

Then there was Auto Sound Security in Willoughby Ohio. I used to go up there a few times a month just to oggle at all the high end equipment they had. One of the installers (Brian Morris) used to let me go into the bay and see all the stuff they were working on. He even let me sit in his probe and listen. They had some awesome installs (I was in my teens back then, so they were awesome to me). Auto Sound Ohio


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm gonna go ahead and say who was fairly patient with me when bouncing ideas around. He even let me borrow his audiocontrol eql when I was unsure if I wanted to buy something of that nature. He told me to quit bouncing around opinions on internet forums for weeks and weeks and just TRY SOMETHING. How was I gonna know what was even in the ballpark to my n00b ears if I didn't AT LEAST try something? Then things fell apart and the e-aquaintence sp? status got shattered but his name still comes up often when I tell the story of how I got started in sq and got the kick in the nads to go active for the first time.

ANDY JONES. I'd like to talk with him in person again just to prove I'm not the person I was back in 06 and early 07. Would like for it to be away from a competition so he doesn't have his game face on. 

I feel better now.


----------



## vellocet (Nov 14, 2008)

Friend of mine named chris that I ran into at walmart this weekend. Watched his brother and him install an exgirlfriend of mine's system (sony stuff from walmart) that her dad got her for her birthday. He helped (did most of the work) me put in my first system (flea market stuff). The rest I picked up on forums and doing my first install myself. Hopefully the rest of my new setup will be here by christmas so I can go active.


----------



## jmarts (Dec 22, 2008)

peter lee of ee pro audio


----------



## NOFATTYS (Jan 5, 2009)

Bringing this back from the dead...I am more of a hands on learning when it comes to practical application...is there anyone on Long Island that would be willing to show me some of the ropes? Ive asked a few times, but never really got a response.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

IT LIVES......... IIIIIIITTTTTTTT LLLLLIIIIIVVVEEEEESSSSSS.... 


lol...


----------



## NOFATTYS (Jan 5, 2009)

its actually a really good post. for people that are genuinely interested in learning the ins and outs of this hobby...knowing who to talk to helps a lot. I can learn how to fabricate from reading a book, but nothing can beat being in car while a master is tuning a system in correctly...thats something that can only be accomplished by being there.


----------



## SQ4ME2 (Jul 22, 2007)

my mentor was and is Barry Redman. Portland OR guy, 7th installer to be master certified in the US for MECP. he taught me fiberglass, molding car sound staging and is still a great friend. he is out of car stereo but still does amazing stuff. i get pix from time to time.


----------



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

My father

He built is own amp (winding the transformer, some TO3) running some craig speakers and used a Sony tape deck all this in a yellow Datsun 210... Then my first home stereo was car radio running of a power supply that we built together.

SQ no, FUN hell yeah!


----------



## SQ4ME2 (Jul 22, 2007)

my buddy had one of those in high school. The Datsun B210 most of which came with the truck motor and were fast


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

Bill Jackson (now CEO of Rockford) and Tom Tully, Tom's care still makes me drool and that was back in 88-89.


----------



## Matthew13 (Aug 21, 2009)

Started learning the basics from a small shop called Today's Mobile Electronics in Anchorage, Alaska.
Moved up a bit and owe all of my true knowledge to David VanDort of Pyramid Auto Sound. He taught most of the installers in Alaska leading to the opening of most of the audio competition in Alaska. Dave taught me the art of sq and I thank him for showing me a world that is not known in Alaska.
Final thanks to Triple-X from Fiberglass Forums for teaching me how to glass.


----------



## VP Electricity (Apr 11, 2009)

Mick Champion was the closest. Rockford training was the catalyst (how to wire 14 speakers off of one P45, how to make passives, etc., etc.)

Thinking about this the other day... I worked at two shops in San Diego County. 

- 1 co-worker now at Kicker
- 1 was at Alpine for years, owns HT business now
- 1 got CS degree, owns a skateboard company
- 1 got advanced physics degree, works on lasers 
- 1 started his own shop
- 1 is in eng dept of a major 12V supplier

Not bad for a bunch of guys in car stereo in the mid-80's...

I did OK too... but back then we all had to figure it out as we went along.


----------



## SpecV (Mar 26, 2009)

I didn't have a mentor but I also had access to this site and others so I consider all of you my Mentors!!!! Nice thing is that there is always someone out there that had the same problem I encountered so no having to trouble shoot until I found the issue.


----------



## Austin (Mar 12, 2009)

I didnt really have a mentor, i just have seen other peoples rides and have spied on their setups to see what they have and how they did it. This site really brought me a long way. I would have never though i could get a complete set of tweeters and mids and power them with an amp. I believe everyone on this site has led me to some new knowledge.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

1st guys who i learned alot about building comp cars was from Hanging out at Future Shop and Security with Mark Ligget. I learned a good amount from him about competing and alot about installing and building from his Installer Jack Klages.

Then I met Matt Borgardt at ID and learned a ton from him and that led to Meeting Eric Stevens and Dell Helmer. Actually I met Dell 1st--he charged me $20 for a damn Tshirt......a year later I was getting 10 Tshirts free being on team ID

Then There was probably the most selfless guy I have met, who continues to go out of his way to help just about anyone in need, sometimes almost to a Fault and thats Steve Head.
Having only talked to him a handful on times through email and ECA chat, he invited me down to his house before my 1st spring break and worked on my car and let us stay at his house.
We've had a pretty good friendship since then. I learned majority of what I know about fiberglassing from him.

Other Notables are Jeff Smith. I learned alot and he's been very helpful for tuning tips and advice and just help tuning period. As well as Keith Turner.

Of course, also guys like Jeff Scott aka Werewolf, Peter Lufrano and others have had a profound relationship with my car audio obsession and competition


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

^ got me into competition.

And seconds everyone he mentioned.


----------



## SQ27801 (Mar 30, 2009)

Jay Loveless, first world champion competitor to win in SQ, DbDrags, and Security. He taught everything about installation and equalization. The most important thing was how to help other competitors.


----------



## SQ27801 (Mar 30, 2009)

Jay Lovelace, during the 90's no one had his touch. He won DbDrags with off the shelf Kenwood products. He was also a SQ world champion. He taught everything I know about building a competitive system.


----------



## tmieczkowski (Jan 5, 2009)

Wow Mic, I just saw this post. LOL, I remember your first kickpanels in that car....Jackie and I kept putting out the undercoating that was on fire!
Those were the days. Mark was my mentor/employer/friend. 
Lots of folks came out of that garage....


----------



## jaeris (Oct 3, 2009)

Giles Berry,
Car toys houston texas who now no longer has a shop and vanished into the wilds of texas. taught me alot after I bought my first radio from. hung out at his shop alot and talked stuff over and helped him n dino on projects.

Sean


----------



## vidizzle (May 30, 2008)

my mentor was and still is a guy out in the caribbean named Jeffrey
does amazing work and its for his personal use lol, have helped me endless times over the years..and honestly wont kno 3/4 the stuff i know without him lol










mind you this setup was used for sq competition lol


----------



## sqguy (Oct 19, 2005)

my old friend Femi, he use to work for Image Dynamics, he was the first person i knew in the mobilesound field that was using and reccomended home stereo speakers for use in cars. before him i had never heard of seas, vifa, scanspeaks, peerless etc. he had a grand prix with massive horns in his dash with 12" mid bass up front 15" subs car sounded amazing.


----------



## lucas569 (Apr 17, 2007)

mine was dan herrington, he was the owner of car tunes 2 in ct... crazy guy with crazy ideas. way ahead of his time 20 yrs ago! 

before i even had a license i was into car audio! i used to pick his brain for info like crazy... 

i had cheap gear from crutchfield (which actually didnt sound that bad) but he gave yes gave me some old amps he had in the back o fhis shop rockford punch 150 and a beat up 4 ch ppi and i was amazed how these amps pushed my setup.

i bought a set of morels and a single jl sub and i was hooked since that day! 

so many people couldnt understand how a 17 yr old punk had such insane sound in a car with such a simple setup...

i miss that guy... 

several of his cars placed 1st in iasca... he know his chit


----------



## nubz69 (Aug 27, 2005)

Joe Barbush taught me a lot that helped me in not only car audio but in other jobs I have had as well. Just by looking at a car you could tell if he did the work because of the care and quality. Since Tweeter went out of business I wonder how he is doing today.


----------



## DanMan (Jul 18, 2008)

I want to give a well deserved shout out to Keep_Hope_Alive on Sounddomain.
Say what you will about Sounddomain, but K_H_A ALWAYS answers even the most newbish questions with tact and respect.

Andy Jones too. Helps newbs all the time. Someone of his caliber in the sq competition world willing to help those just starting out is a great asset.


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

Man I saw this thread and had to say something about the old eca even though some have prolly already said something (I dont have time to read the thread) But anyways kev7909 helped alot with showing me tuning tips and taking the time to break somethings down as far as car audio basics. My boy Mike with the fabrication and then it kind of evolved from there. Not saying that I am a great installer or anything but I dont mind doing my own install or helping others with theirs just for ****s and giggles.


----------



## PGT FTW (Oct 19, 2009)

I was a hobbyist for many years. I ran into Bill Bibb from Superior Sound/Veritas Audio somewhere around 1994 I think. I began spending time at the shop just 'hanging out', learning the biz. 

I had graduated college by '96 but my GF at the time got a job near JMU, so, once a week on my days off from a high end A/V shop in the DC Metro area (Myer-Emco), I'd be down in Harrisonburg again. I'd spend the work hours hanging out with one of the installers there...Bill was kind enough to let me kill time there. I'd help out on installs so I guess it was win/win as we'd also do work on my car during downtime.

He and I would talk a LOT about theory. About system design. I spent a day with him in Waynesboro helping him and his father to change the water pump on the BMW 850 he had (it belonged to a customer and I had almost bought it). That car had a nice setup....Veritas horns and subs in the rear deck on AP mats.

Anyways...he thought me the ropes. I learned how to sell and business ethics from the guys at Myer-Emco (skills Bill lacked in spades, despite being a talented 12V guy).


----------



## tronik (Sep 1, 2009)

TyroneShoes helped me select my components through the SomethingAwful forums.


----------



## English audiophile (Sep 25, 2010)

Back in 1991 I got to meet both Mark Fukuda & Wayne Harris, both were really nice guys and that's a memory that has stuck with me ever since. In 2001 I got to meet Mark again while I was on a visit to Rockfords hq, there I met Jason Degos who also proved to be cool.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

littled said:


> My mentor is Jeff Smith. Just a great guy all around!


I cannot say Jeff is a mentor, since I've only had the pleasure of meeting him once. But After spending only 20-30 mins listening to one of his installations and chatting away for a bit, he did manage to re-Ignite my car audio flame. The guy is an absolute class act.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

My mentor is Alberto Lopez (owner of Luxicor - IXOS). His car made me fall in love with sq and his help and knowledge when I was first starting out (and even today) has been invaluable to me.


----------



## English audiophile (Sep 25, 2010)

My mentor is Alberto Lopez (owner of Luxicor - IXOS). His car made me fall in love with sq and his help and knowledge when I was first starting out (and even today) has been invaluable to me.

I forgot about him, he came over to the UK for a while. He built an awesome sounding van when he was here. A really nice guy also.


----------



## sqnut (Dec 24, 2009)

Aaron Thomas. Meca world finals runner up 2006-2009. Multiple world champ to me.

I'd do anything to have his ear and tuning skills. But I'd kill to have to have attitude and outlook to life. He's a great guy before the champ bit.


----------



## sqnut (Dec 24, 2009)

Maybe Kirk can explain what the 0.2 points difference was all about.......not that he will, but hey you have to give the guy a chance.......lol


----------



## Corner-Carver (Sep 24, 2010)

Larry Hurell

Started me on my path after I met him. He introduced me to Richard Clark (the Speakerworks GN was my first high-end listen), Dave Navone, Wayde Alfarone (when he was starting Critical Mass, his Grand Am with the 'stats was just stupididly awesome sounding), Mark Eldrigde (his Foreunner sounded great), Fishman, Steve Brown, etc. etc.

We learned alot working together and made some sick systems from SQ to SPL. He part of the reason I got my Electrical Engineering degree... and spent a TON of freakin' money on stereo equipment.


----------



## asawendo (Nov 22, 2009)

In alphabetical order

David Navone
Manville Smith
Mark Eldrigde
Richard Clark
Robert Zeff
Wayne Harris

Very inspiring me into the car audio world since 90's

Recently Bateman, Erin bikinpunk and Npdang for their shared information and systematic explanation.

Best Regards

Wendo


----------



## bfb1963 (Aug 28, 2006)

My best mentor: Bad Experience


----------



## CAudio (Aug 29, 2016)

This thread is a really good read. I will post some articles shortly.


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

Andy Wehmeyer, although I never met him in person I’ve gained a much better understanding on how everything works together in car audio through his no nonsense approach and explaining things in layman’s terms. If I ever meet the guy with the muppets hat I’m going to shake his hand and thank him for doing what he does. 

I hope he sticks around for a long time and keeps doing what he does. Andy, you’ve got to quit smoking man.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

No mentors from the "acoustics" side of things, but Pete Makar for install/fab work


----------



## CAudio (Aug 29, 2016)

SkizeR: Do you have any links to his work?


----------



## CAudio (Aug 29, 2016)

I learned a lot from the Rankonen brothers in Finland. This install was ahead of its time and beautiful. http://rankonen.com/

I also learned a lot from Per Soder / DLS and his car build prior to the green VW Bug install.
bilstereo.just.nu

In the early 2000s, the Rankonen Bros Mazda and the Per Soder VW were two of the only high quality builds that actually showed step by step fine detail install pictures that revealed all aspects of the engineering behind the install.


----------

